# Honda HS622 shop manual



## knudar (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi.
I am new to this forum, and have bought a used HS622 for a couple of days ago.
The seller did mention a problem with the auger clutch that might require me to take it apart.
But i have searched for the service/repair/shop manual for day, but no luck.
I found a printed version at repairmanual.com bur this cost 47$ and 63$! shipping to Norway!?! (Is this printed on stone?)
Is it possible to buy this in PDF-format online somewhere?

Regards
Knudar.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Honda manuals from Honda are expensive. Honda did away with most printed manuals to the dealerships and went with everything on computer disc that have to be updated frequently, but you could still get them and they are not cheap, even the dealer cost was high, but they are worth it.


----------



## knudar (Dec 17, 2019)

ST1100A said:


> Honda manuals from Honda are expensive. Honda did away with most printed manuals to the dealerships and went with everything on computer disc that have to be updated frequently, but you could still get them and they are not cheap, even the dealer cost was high, but they are worth it.


Hi.
I understand that the manuals are costly, and have no problems with this.
But the shipping cost of this are almost as 1,5 manuals.
Thats why I would like to order online copy if there is anywhere i can do so.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

knudar, there is a place to do that but I forget where. Sometimes you can get them through Honda to download. Sometimes you get lucky and can download them for free.
I have the old discs from Honda that covered almost all the power equipment they made, but the way they worked, they had to be removed and re-installed every so often because they would "Expire" and not work unless they were updated. That was how Honda prevented pirating them. I even made copies of them that worked but you had to remove a special "HASP" file, then re install them to keep using them.
If I was to print all of them out, it would have taken a truck load of paper to do that with all the different ones I have on disc, plus the ink and the time to do it.
You can usually download the owners manuals for free from Honda, but they want money for the service manuals.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

https://www.manualslib.com/products/Honda-Hs622-2785355.html


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

https://ebookpdf.com/honda-snowblower-hs622-repair-manual


----------



## knudar (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi.
The first one was owner manual, and the second was marked as fraud with my malwarebytes.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

knudar said:


> Hi.
> I am new to this forum, and have bought a used HS622 for a couple of days ago.
> The seller did mention a problem with the auger clutch that might require me to take it apart.
> But i have searched for the service/repair/shop manual for day, but no luck.
> ...


yes Honda has the manual for $47. the shipping cost is international priority. Maybe they can send it snail mail which can be 4-6 weeks. I sent a manual out of the country USPS first class for $17 and delivery was 5-6 days.

ebay has a copy for $55 plus $10 shipping. not sure if seller will send internationally.

they are expensive but worth it if you are going to keep.

sorry , do not know about free downloads. try search engine i guess.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

I ran into the same thing shipping to Canada, shipping cost as much as the manual did, should have used the phone a friend method I guess but didn't want to wait the extra time to double ship at the time.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

To my knowledge, there is no way to legally download a pdf of a Honda OPE shop manual. Owners manuals, yes: https://powerequipment.honda.com/support/owners-manuals

To order paper Shop Manuals: https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/power-equipment


----------

